# Is This Girl Attractive?



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Was just hoping you could clear this up for me,thanks.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Elbows too pointy 
2/10
hideous colour for a bikini
would not bang.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

My face right now.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

So far it's 3 to 0. I'm just waiting for somebody to vote "No, she's not."


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Bellybutton ring is off center
Hair looks greasy
Bathing Suit is not skimpy enough
Blocking the sunset

I would say no. The blocking the sunset is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

hook nose and butt is too small


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah sure, why not.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'd take her.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Greasy looking hair
Horrible bikini dont like tie dye stuff
Horrible nose
Too tanned
blocking the sunset for sure
Eyes too small

Maybe we should state what we like :lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I feel bad for the girl. Is this what we do, ridicule others because we are ridiculed?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

meaningless thread she's smoking​


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

She really hot.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

She has a nice body. The belly ring is a turn off, though. Facially, she's looks like every other average pretty girl I'd see on campus or at the mall. Also, that bikini is hideous. If I were providing the bikinis for this shoot I personally would've perhaps maybe put her in one that wasn't so loud and would help emphasize her assets. She's neither ugly nor is she anything worth writing home about based on that one photograph. But who cares? Beauty is subjective. Beauty lies in the eyes of the beerholder, as they say.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I think she's attractive/pretty.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Heh, what's up with pointing out all the negatives? If the person in the picture was a SAS user, I can imagine the comments would be a lot different...

It's hard to judge someone's attractiveness anyway when it's just a photoshopped picture. 
About the picture itself, I don't like how the horizon is all tilted. Details, details.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't like the boat in the background. 2/10 Would not bang.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I like her...judging others and expect not to be judge, Remember that.


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

karenw said:


> Greasy looking hair
> Horrible bikini dont like tie dye stuff
> Horrible nose
> Too tanned
> ...


I'd like to see how you measure up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

fonz said:


> Was just hoping you could clear this up for me,thanks.


 In a generic "They all look the same" sort of way, I suppose. Unfortunately, she looks exactly like every other girl who's supposed to be attractive because they're all supposed to look exactly the same.

I can't tell the difference between this girl and a million others just like her. Same exact pose. Same exact facial expression. Same exact outfit. Same exact boobs. Same exact belly ring.

To be honest, I would take almost any girl I see in the grocery store and not even bother to check to see if this one is even a real person.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Would _genuinely _not find particularly attractive, would not bother talking with. She looks like my sister in the face, and she's not my type at all -.- I'm into more curves; meat and softer features.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes I do find Bar Refaeli attractive and would bang given the chance if I was a rich actor. But she doesn't seem very nice as a person, loves herself too much.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I honestly do not find her attractive. She looks nice, I geuss, but I'm not attracted.

She's too stereotypical perhaps, so she's quite bland. I also don't like her cheekbones protruding like that.

Physically wise, I can honestly say I would *not* bang her. For real.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I feel bad for the girl. Is this what we do, ridicule others because we are ridiculed?





CheekyBunny said:


> I'd like to see how you measure up.


It's a meme :lol 
Note- 








And this


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Alas Babylon said:


> It's a meme :lol
> Note-
> 
> 
> ...


:haha

I doubt she'd have trouble getting hit on wearing a turtleneck sweater tbh.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

WTF is that troll! That's the ugliest girl I've ever seen in my life!


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

In this photo physically attractive sure.

Going into specifics, who knows how photo shopped this is and how much make she was using to look like this.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Amphoteric said:


> Heh, what's up with pointing out all the negatives? If the person in the picture was a SAS user, I can imagine the comments would be a lot different...


Exactly! Asking if someone is attractive or not on the internet is a pointless excercise anyway imo. Usually people are way too complimentary or harsh with their comments and not enough of a fair balance.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Alas Babylon said:


> It's a meme :lol
> Note-
> 
> 
> ...


Holy sh1t, I haven't laughed this hard in forever


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I feel bad for the girl. Is this what we do, ridicule others because we are ridiculed?





Amphoteric said:


> Heh, what's up with pointing out all the negatives? If the person in the picture was a SAS user, I can imagine the comments would be a lot different...
> 
> It's hard to judge someone's attractiveness anyway when it's just a photoshopped picture.
> About the picture itself, I don't like how the horizon is all tilted. Details, details.





CheekyBunny said:


> I'd like to see how you measure up.


Do you guys even sarcasm?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

She's pretty, nothing special. Don't get me wrong, I love to give a bad bish her credit but she's just not that hot to me.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Blocking sunset. -20pts.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Can't really tell cause she's wearing too much clothing.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

I think it would be very hard to find a guy who says she's unattractive


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> Do you guys even sarcasm?


But isn't sarcasm supposed to be funny?


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Do you guys even sarcasm?


Some slightly dim bulbs on this thread :yes

To be completely 100%


WillYouStopDave said:


> In a generic "They all look the same" sort of way, I suppose. Unfortunately, she looks exactly like every other girl who's supposed to be attractive because they're all supposed to look exactly the same.
> 
> I can't tell the difference between this girl and a million others just like her. Same exact pose. Same exact facial expression. Same exact outfit. Same exact boobs. Same exact belly ring.
> 
> To be honest, I would take almost any girl I see in the grocery store and not even bother to check to see if this one is even a real person.


:high5 I agree competely :yes

Would totally bang her of course, I'm no trying to kid anybody, boys shall be boys and all that, but this is not exactly my favorite type of female... type lol


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> But isn't sarcasm supposed to be funny?


It is:



dontwaitupforme said:


> :haha
> 
> I doubt she'd have trouble getting hit on wearing a turtleneck sweater tbh.





Putin said:


> Holy sh1t, I haven't laughed this hard in forever


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Beingofglass said:


> Would _genuinely _not find particularly attractive, would not bother talking with. She looks like my sister in the face, and she's not my type at all -.- *I'm into more curves; meat* and softer features.


More cushin' for the pushin'?


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Umm... so attractive it's unattractive xD


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

It's interesting to me the difference of opinion between the guys and girls here. I think it's pretty obvious that most dudes are joking about her being unattractive, but the ladies in here are finding genuine faults.

Which makes me wonder if the idea that women are actually harsher critics of other women is actually true.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> It is:


Oh, right. Ha ha. 
Some posts seemed to have no hint of sarcasm, though.



Paper Samurai said:


> It's interesting to me the difference of opinion between the guys and girls here. I think it's pretty obvious that most dudes are joking about her being unattractive, but the ladies in here are finding genuine faults.
> 
> Which makes me wonder if the idea that women are actually harsher critics of other women is actually true.


Also the aspect of possible jealousy is interesting; Seeing guys praise the girl might make some women more eager to find faults in her.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Amphoteric said:


> Also the aspect of possible jealousy is interesting; Seeing guys praise the girl might make some women more eager to find faults in her.


Human social dynamics at it's weird and wonderful best ;-)


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> It's interesting to me the difference of opinion between the guys and girls here. I think it's pretty obvious that most dudes are joking about her being unattractive, but the ladies in here are finding genuine faults.
> 
> Which makes me wonder if the idea that women are actually harsher critics of other women is actually true.





Amphoteric said:


> Also the aspect of possible jealousy is interesting; Seeing guys praise the girl might make some women more eager to find faults in her.


I'm hoping that's the case. My heart sank when I read the replies to this thread. Although not perfect, this woman is still extremely conventionally attractive. I'm not. So if so many people (mostly women) find so much fault in someone as beautiful as her, what would they say about me? They'd be picking my appearance apart like vultures!


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Guys, only a couple responses were serious, and the serious ones weren't even harsh.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I'm hoping that's the case. My heart sank when I read the replies to this thread. Although not perfect, this woman is still extremely conventionally attractive. I'm not. So if so many people (mostly women) find so much fault in someone as beautiful as her, what would they say about me? They'd be picking my appearance apart like vultures!


Most of the guys were just joking.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

thread is a mixture of joking and people in denial, there is a not a chance in ****ing hell I'm going to believe the "well i'd prefer a regular supermarket girl" over bar refaeli.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> Most of the guys were just joking.





likeaspacemonkey said:


> Guys, only a couple responses were serious, and the serious ones weren't even harsh.


Yeah, I know the majority of the posters on this thread were just joking. But quite a few still sounded pretty serious. It's hard to hear people tear down a girl that's significantly better looking than you.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I'm hoping that's the case. My heart sank when I read the replies to this thread. Although not perfect, this woman is still extremely conventionally attractive. I'm not. So if so many people (mostly women) find so much fault in someone as beautiful as her, what would they say about me? They'd be picking my appearance apart like vultures!


I've noticed that among women usually, if some other woman is considered attractive, she's some sort of a "threat", so it's a lot easier to talk **** about her. Whereas if some woman is considered average looking or whatever, she isn't that much of a "threat", so giving compliments (honest or not) is something that will happen more often.

All in all everyone has their own opinions and motives for expressing them, only thing that matters is how you yourself feel about you.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Elad said:


> thread is a mixture of joking and people in denial, there is a not a chance in ****ing hell I'm going to believe the "well i'd prefer a regular supermarket girl" over bar refaeli.


You'd be amazed at what turns some people on...


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Pretty much all of the guys were joking. Not sure about the girls though...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> It's interesting to me the difference of opinion between the guys and girls here. I think it's pretty obvious that most dudes are joking about her being unattractive, but the ladies in here are finding genuine faults.


 She's not unattractive. Not fundamentally anyway. It's the stereotypical presentation that's just tasteless and is frankly a turnoff. If she'd put on a set of ordinary clothes and stop the stiff posing she'd probably be attractive. Though she's a bit thin for my taste.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Amphoteric said:


> I've noticed that among women usually, if some other woman is considered attractive, she's some sort of a "threat", so it's a lot easier to talk **** about her. Whereas if some woman is considered average looking or whatever, she isn't that much of a "threat", so giving compliments (honest or not) is something that will happen more often.
> 
> *All in all everyone has their own opinions and motives for expressing them, only thing that matters is how you yourself feel about you.*


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Reminds me a little too much of my mom.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> She's not unattractive. Not fundamentally anyway. It's the stereotypical presentation that's just tasteless and is frankly a turnoff. If she'd put on a set of ordinary clothes and stop the stiff posing she'd probably be attractive. Though she's a bit thin for my taste.


I know what you mean, she's very conventionally attractive - what most people are attracted to nowadays. Personally speaking shes' not my type but I can still appreciate and recognise that she's very pretty.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Elad said:


> thread is a mixture of joking and people in denial, there is a not a chance in ****ing hell I'm going to believe the "well i'd prefer a regular supermarket girl" over bar refaeli.


She _is_ a "regular supermarket girl".

Who _isn't_?

Why do these topics always include the same kinds of pictures? Professionally taken, photoshop, perfect lighting, every strand of hair intentionally placed, professional makeup, etc... Like it's some sort of representation of everyday life.

How about her 'supermarket' appearance instead?










^ I've seen much prettier and more appealing in my own local stores, but that's just personal taste


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Amphoteric said:


> *I've noticed that among women usually, if some other woman is considered attractive, she's some sort of a "threat", so it's a lot easier to talk **** about her. Whereas if some woman is considered average looking or whatever, she isn't that much of a "threat", so giving compliments (honest or not) is something that will happen more often.*
> 
> All in all everyone has their own opinions and motives for expressing them, only thing that matters is how you yourself feel about you.


Yeah, that's true. That's why I don't really appreciate comments on my appearance much by other women and I won't comment on women I meet in general unless I know them very well.

It's kind of creepy how women seem to sort bond by doing that. "Oh that's such a cute scarf you have there!!!" Barf. "I love those earrings!!" uke


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> Reminds me a little too much of my mom.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You'd be amazed at what turns some people on...


Gloves are sexy:


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> She _is_ a "regular supermarket girl".
> 
> Who _isn't_?
> 
> ...


Not sure if srs.

That's probably the worst picture taken of her out there then you're using it to determine what she looks like, imagine doing that for everyone? just as bad as using shopped photos.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Elad said:


> Not sure if srs.


Straight face, no jokes, no denial, as serious as a heart attack, call-a-doctor-right-f***ing-now.

I don't think it's a bad picture (the full version looks better, actually, but too big to post). It's a candid, everyday type - it's who you'd see in the grocery store.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Perkins said:


> She has a nice body. The belly ring is a turn off, though. Facially, she's looks like every other average pretty girl I'd see on campus or at the mall. Also, that bikini is hideous. If I were providing the bikinis for this shoot I personally would've perhaps maybe put her in one that wasn't so loud and would help emphasize her assets. She's neither ugly nor is she anything worth writing home about based on that one photograph. But who cares? Beauty is subjective. Beauty lies in the eyes of the beerholder, as they say.


Beerholder? :teeth Typos entertain me.

Or was that a typo?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

She needs to have cat ears and a tail. Until then, I voted no.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Using the other photo posted (this one) I'd still say she's attractive. I like her nose.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yep.

She's skinny, curvy in the right places, and tanned with a pretty face.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Nekomata said:


> She needs to have cat ears and a tail. Until then, I voted no.


Kinky.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm a "face guy," and that's not a good photo of her face, so it's hard to say. She's certainly no Sara Fletcher, though. I'm not into the swimsuit model look.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Or was that a typo?


nah, son


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> She _is_ a "regular supermarket girl".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree 100%, that's what I'm on about from the beginning. (Also, this just confirms what Photoshop and pinup makeup can do!) 
She is just merely another "pretty girl". For some, she's their type, for others, she's not that special. I don't see it. I would not even turn my head 1 degree for this girl.
A lot of conventional, merely cute, girls would though.

It's a shame that everyone thinks they know what all guys want, when really it's just that the male gender are horny and will do just about anyone looking presentable.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

What a dumb question.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

arnie said:


> Gloves are sexy:


Lots of ladies (and a buncha guys too) out there will agree.

Also, you just happened to show that gif to an obsessive fan. Right on! I am Jack's girly squee when someone makes a reference to that movie.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

No.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I was just being facetious.

Of course I think it's a terrible picture, but it's been photoshopped the hell out of. That is how we are supposed to find her attractive, but is that what she really looks like?

Oh, and I have pointy elbows, so I could care less about that. The greasy skin was probably photoshopped in.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

This Little video 1 min long is really interesting. This shows exactly what they do with models in the 21st Century.
http://www.upworthy.com/see-why-we-...iculous-standard-of-beauty-in-just-37-seconds

I have mixed feelings about this, but mostly bad ones. This is what they do with 9/10 of all models today.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Elbows too pointy
> 2/10
> hideous colour for a bikini
> would not bang.


no1 compares to you boo


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Some of the comments in this thread are just exactly how society is today, SHALLOW. This is why hot looking people have it easy and average and ugly people have it harder. This is why peoples comments in the photo thread are not taken too serious, its all pity and lies to make people feel better. I have a hook nose so I'll never get a girl.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> Some of the comments in this thread are just exactly how society is today, SHALLOW. This is why hot looking people have it easy and average and ugly people have it harder. This is why peoples comments in the photo thread are not taken too serious, its all pity and lies to make people feel better. I have a hook nose so I'll never get a girl.


Lmao! Didn't you make a thread that you were gonna change things?

Be your own friend atleast instead of enemy. It's all you have. It's all anyone _really_ has, so make do with it.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Mlochail said:


> Lmao! Didn't you make a thread that you were gonna change things?
> 
> Be your own friend atleast instead of enemy. It's all you have. It's all anyone _really_ has, so make do with it.


I am in the process of trying to change, in fact I already started today.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> I am in the process of trying to change, in fact I already started today.


About time.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

She's ok I guess, the problem is that she looks like every other swimsuit model


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

attractive no shes hot but im not attracted

hopefully that makes sense


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

The thing about girls like that is, yeah she's hot, I mean, I'd rate her about a 7 or 8 (she's not all that amazing, considering this is picture is photoshopped as hell, she's probably wearing tons of make-up, it's a professional photo and has unnatural lighting), but there's literally nothing special about her. She's just the average attractive chick you'll bump into on the street. I honestly think I could judge her attractiveness better if she were dressed and in a way that would bring out the unique features she has, right now, she just looks like a piece of meat.


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I feel bad for the girl. Is this what we do, ridicule others because we are ridiculed?


This is what the world is though isn't it. People judging others because of their own insecurities.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Does everyone have to find every flaw in her?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

aww shes cute. Id be her friend, lover, partner, gym buddy, chef buddy, etc.



JitteryJack said:


> This is what the world is though isn't it. People judging others because of their own insecurities.


yeah its pathetic imo everyone is flawed. I feel sorry for the people that get treated like crap because of their misfortunes.



Ntln said:


> The thing about girls like that is, yeah she's hot, I mean, I'd rate her about a 7 or 8 (she's not all that amazing, considering this is picture is photoshopped as hell, she's probably wearing tons of make-up, it's a professional photo and has unnatural lighting), but there's literally nothing special about her. She's just the average attractive chick you'll bump into on the street. I honestly think I could judge her attractiveness better if she were dressed and in a way that would bring out the unique features she has, right now, she just looks like a *piece of meat*.


Seeing a person in person is more accurate imo. sometimes I hate taking pictures because I think people look better in person not in pictures.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Her hair looks greasy.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> In a generic "They all look the same" sort of way, I suppose. Unfortunately, she looks exactly like every other girl who's supposed to be attractive because they're all supposed to look exactly the same.
> 
> I can't tell the difference between this girl and a million others just like her. Same exact pose. Same exact facial expression. Same exact outfit. Same exact boobs. Same exact belly ring.
> 
> To be honest, I would take almost any girl I see in the grocery store and not even bother to check to see if this one is even a real person.


I couldn't have said it better.

I'm so bored of these generic "hot" women. Where's the individuality? The women I find beautiful stick out in their own ways.


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Valtron said:


> Her hair looks greasy.


Beach hair, that was the look they were going for.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

CheekyBunny said:


> Beach hair, that was the look they were going for.


Have you ever been to the beach? Even if you don't go in the water, you still leave feeling disgusting.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

At first I was like lol nice joke thread.

but then I was like, this is pretty sad.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

h00dz said:


> At first I was like lol nice joke thread.
> 
> but then I was like, this is pretty sad.


The guy equivalent someone posted yesterday is already closed (to be fair I didn't see why) but this one is still open.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd imagine most of the people pointing out minor flaws are just being sarcastic. Right? Or do I have too much faith in humanity. 

Anyways, yes, she is attractive.


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Valtron said:


> Have you ever been to the beach? Even if you don't go in the water, you still leave feeling disgusting.


I don't share that feeling.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Oh why not. I'll reply to this thread.

Well I can see that she's conventionally very attractive, but I'm not instantly attracted to her. I only find some people attractive, and other people I need to know more about their personality. Does anyone know if she's into sci-fi, or fantasy? :b

I mean there's absolutely nothing wrong with her, but I guess she's not attracting me, exactly. I just know she's what "attractive" is supposed to be, according to popular culture.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

h00dz said:


> At first I was like lol nice joke thread.
> 
> but then I was like, this is pretty sad.


Most here are joking, that's for sure. The few that are being serious are being honest, not judgemental. She's a stereotypically hot chick, is all. Some people just don't find that particularly attractive. Yeah, some of us took the thread in general a little bit too seriously.


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

I can honestly say she'd be out of my league and many others in here. Her tiny flaws would be microscopic to the one's you would pluck from me.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Nah not really. Not ugly but not my type. Too modely..I prefer "cute" girls.


----------

